

Amazon's new text message shopping--from a brick and mortar, conveniently comparison shop by UPC - ericb
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/A/AMAZON_TEXT_MESSAGE_SHOPPING?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
far33d
Is this based on TextPayMe, the YC company purchased by amazon?

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I think the next logical step for this would be to have the software recognize
bar codes such that you could simply use your camera's phone to scan the code,
rather than having to type in the UPC.

~~~
maxwell
QR codes might work better for low-res cellphone cameras. I have a QR reader
(<http://reader.kaywa.com/>) on my phone and it works pretty well, even with
only .3 megapixels. I never use it though, since QR codes don't seem to have
much uptake (yet?) in the US.

------
utnick
this could really take off if it remembered my billing info and phone# and
brought their '1-click' tech mobile, so that I didnt have to go through the
data entry process each time I want to buy stuff

~~~
utnick
nevermind, awesome ! !

From the FAQ:

How does Amazon TextBuyIt know where to ship my item and how I want to pay for
my order?

    
    
        Amazon TextBuyIt uses your mobile phone number to find your Amazon.com 1-Click default settings for the shipping address and payment method when processing your order. You can manage your 1-Click default settings by going to Your Account on Amazon.com. You can use TextBuyIt regardless of whether you use 1-Click.

